# Best Travel Humidor



## DrPartagas

I need a travel humidor that can protect cigars in various climates. Can you offer the best options for me to consider. I was looking at a metal suitcase style but I need the advice of an expert. Thanks


----------



## Jack Straw

How many cigars would you like to take?


----------



## Claes

I have a Xikar Xtreme case. All I can say is its awesome! When I bought it they previewed it by having a hummer with a wheel on top of it. I'm pretty hard on my stuff and this humi is crush proof, waterproof, etc. The link below has the best pic, but you can find it for $60 pretty easily. They have smaller versions if you don't want that many (30 count etc).

Pelican Cases and Otterboxes at TheBoxStore.biz: Waterproof Boxes, Waterproof Box, Waterproof Plastic Boxes, Waterproof Case

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cigary

I'm not expert but I do have 6 travel humidors. 2 are metal ones, the other 2 are 20 counts wood travel humis and the other 2 are Tupperware humis. I love the tupperware one because it's easy to stow away and get in and out of and I just keep a humistat tube in there and they are perfect. I travel a lot,,when I say alot I mean ALOT and when it comes to getting thru TSA with smokes it's an easy deal for them to look in there without tearing up all of my smokes. It's clear, you can see inside of it and it doesn't get these chimpanzees all worked up asking what's in the box,,,can I look in the box,...what is the cutting thing?,,,,,etc etc. The best part about it also is the cost,,,$3 and it holds about 15-20 cigars all the way up to a Churchill size.


----------



## CheapHumidors

I'd go with a Cigar Caddy. They're virtually indestructible (trust me, I've driven over it, wacked it, dropped it, even shot it once). They keep humidity well. There are capacities from 2 sticks up to 30.


----------



## Pitre

I've got two Cigar Caddies, a 10 stick and a 5 stick and they are fantastic. I might pick up a 30 in the near future for longer camping trips so all the guys have some cigars.


----------



## mdrumm

Gary - went through a couple of TSA check points today - so I packed my travel humidor in my checked bag- didn't want to mess with them guys- do they give you grief about the cutter? do you take stick matches ? I figure if I have it all checked - lighter - cutter -cigars - less hassle-



Cigary said:


> I'm not expert but I do have 6 travel humidors. 2 are metal ones, the other 2 are 20 counts wood travel humis and the other 2 are Tupperware humis. I love the tupperware one because it's easy to stow away and get in and out of and I just keep a humistat tube in there and they are perfect. I travel a lot,,when I say alot I mean ALOT and when it comes to getting thru TSA with smokes it's an easy deal for them to look in there without tearing up all of my smokes. It's clear, you can see inside of it and it doesn't get these chimpanzees all worked up asking what's in the box,,,can I look in the box,...what is the cutting thing?,,,,,etc etc. The best part about it also is the cost,,,$3 and it holds about 15-20 cigars all the way up to a Churchill size.


----------



## Yawgeh

Your Cigar Caddy/Herf-a-Dor/Otterbox, whatever you want to call it, is just about the best. Crushproof and has a really good seal. The price is right, too!


----------



## Cigary

mdrumm said:


> Gary - went through a couple of TSA check points today - so I packed my travel humidor in my checked bag- didn't want to mess with them guys- do they give you grief about the cutter? do you take stick matches ? I figure if I have it all checked - lighter - cutter -cigars - less hassle-


When I travel I do it pretty light anymore only because they are charging so much money to check a friggin bag now and with a R/T ticket that can add up to a box of cigars for me.

Checking your bag thru like you suggested will probably get you thru the process much easier but I have had some cigars "disappear" en route and that really pisses off the Good Humor Man so now I always travel with my cigars close by. I pack a bic lighter, cutter and cigars in my traveldor with a document on TSA terms of what can be checked thru which includes my cutter. I have been stopped twice about my cutter and when they read the rules that I keep packed they let me through with no hassle.

I did try to sneak my Ronson lighter in Atlanta last Oct. and hid it so well they couldnt find it but they knew there was something in my bag that they weren't going to let thru so I spent 20 minutes watching them go thru my bag 3 times. Finally, I was so exasperated I told them let me get it for them and got the lighter out and they were so pissed at me. They asked me why I didn't tell them where it was before and I said that "its a ronson lighter for Gods sake,,,I have two bic lighters that make fire as well but they don't get called out so you tell me what the big difference is?" Good thing I got there 2 hours early as they kept me there for another half hour going thru each and every item in my packed bag while I stood there listening to my IPOD and then telling them I wanted my bag repacked just like it was before they got ahold of it or I'd file a complaint. A very interesting day it was. Maybe the smart money is just to check the bag and pay for it to have a nice flight. :banana:


----------



## smelvis

This is the one I think I am getting.

144 Model


----------



## jaydub13

smelvis said:


> This is the one I think I am getting.
> 
> 144 Model


...of course you are, hahaha. That is BEASTLY!!! Very nice!


----------



## Rubix^3

I've got one of the black plastic "xtreme" cases as well. The 15 count will hold 10 or so if they are 50 rg or larger. I have flown with it several times with no problems. It has kept cigars in good rh for weeks. Great purchase.


----------



## mdrumm

is that flashlight better than yours? need that to see in that cave of a humidor!!


smelvis said:


> This is the one I think I am getting.
> 
> 144 Model


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Thats a little bigger than I would need I have both the 5 and the 10 cigar caddie (basically a peli or otter box with some foam dividers). The 5 gets the most use unless I am on a longer trip when the 10 comes along. I have found the 5 to be the perfect size for a day or overnight trip.

Plus as I found out the other weekend it will keep a pair of cigars and my cell dry and safe while we finished shooting the match in the rain and mud.

But If I was getting ready to go on a long deployment the 144 might be just the trick.


----------



## MyDroidRocks

my xicar 10 packer hasnt let me down. kept sticks up to 2 weeks


:twothumbs


----------



## ejgarnut

CheapHumidors said:


> I'd go with a Cigar Caddy. They're virtually indestructible (trust me, I've driven over it, wacked it, dropped it, even shot it once). They keep humidity well. There are capacities from 2 sticks up to 30.




LOL...shot it?? do we want to know why you did that Sam?


----------



## jamesc1995

I have a Xikar 10 count travel humidor and it works great. Keeps the sticks humidified for a week at least. Beyond that I'm not sure as they don't last any longer than that before they get smoked!!


----------



## havanajohn

I use two Cigar Caddies. One a 30 count, and the other a fiver, with no problems with either.


----------



## Hokie

I vote Cigar Caddy - I have one and love it!


----------



## Magnate

If you get one with foam in it, make sure it's specially designed foam and allows air pass through. You don't want the foam to act like a sponge and let your cigars sit against something damp. Read some horror stories on this.


----------



## CheapHumidors

ejgarnut said:


> LOL...shot it?? do we want to know why you did that Sam?


HAHA. To see if it would break! What if I'm walking along the street, carrying my cigars and minding my own business, and I suddenly start taking small-arms fire from across the street? I need to know that my cigars will be safe!

I have to do something other than sit in forums all day, so sometimes they give me stuff and tell me to try and break it  that way we know YOUR cigars are also protected from small-caliber munitions.


----------



## TN22

No expert, so I listened to the advice of others on this forum and chose the "cigar caddy travel series". I like it a lot, virtually indestructable.


----------



## alpha8a

10 ct cigar caddy for me


----------



## fybyoyo

Have a 15 cout Cigar Caddy and a 5 cout till I lost it (damit) but the are great, put a tube of Heartfelt beads in them and you are good to go.


----------



## rupuzld

I have a 5 count Cigar Caddy with the mini humidification device and it works great. I put a cheapie in there and dropped it from my bedroom window into my backyard and the case was totally fine and the cigar still perfect. I thought the drop might help the dogrocket taste a lil better, no such luck.


----------

